# High Speed Train Derails in France - Killing 10



## George K (Nov 14, 2015)

The French are having a bad weekend:


http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-34822666


> A high-speed TGV train has derailed near the eastern French city of Strasbourg, killing at least 10 people, officials say.


They say it was due to "excessive speed."


----------



## pennyk (Nov 14, 2015)

discussed here


----------

